# What the hell is this fish?



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I think it looks good at least-Would like to know what it is if n e one knows-Ne how here is the pic-Let me know please-


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Its not a piranha!!







:laugh::laugh: Did I win the prize!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

buzzz said:


> Its not a piranha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No-I already knew that one.Next


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

It looks like a grouper. Is it in a SW tank?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I think a peacock grouper...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> It looks like a grouper. Is it in a SW tank?


Sure is sir-

Peacock grouper huh-Thanks for that-I will go have a look at them sometime-I just like the coloration of it-


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

fishfinder? where are you?\


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> fishfinder? where are you?\


.........


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

whatever that fish is it looks sweet


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> whatever that fish is it looks sweet


I'll agree to that one!!!


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't think peacock grouper, wrong tail shape. More likely a common coral trout, transparent pectorals and blue ring around eye. Used to go spearfishing for these on the barrier reef off cairns, best tasting fish after parrot fish. Huge variety of trout/cod/groper species on the reef made diving and fishing awesome, my personal fav is the barramundi cod, could never bring myself to spear one.

Check the linky
http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/fishguide/15750.html


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

louisvillain said:


> I don't think peacock grouper, wrong tail shape. More likely a common coral trout, transparent pectorals and blue ring around eye. Used to go spearfishing for these on the barrier reef off cairns, best tasting fish after parrot fish. Huge variety of trout/cod/groper species on the reef made diving and fishing awesome, my personal fav is the barramundi cod, could never bring myself to spear one.
> 
> Check the linky
> http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/fishguide/15750.html


Cool! Thanks for the link. My LFS had a peacock grouper that looked similar.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thansk for the link-I'll have to take alook a bit later today!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks sweet w/e it is


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> looks sweet w/e it is


True that sir!!! I agree!!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

minitatus grouper....cephalopholis miniate


----------

